# GT: Game 21- Clippers at Spurs 12/13



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Dec 13
5:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP 
</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

another tough game without the offensive threats of rebraca, maggette, and livingston. Thats like 35-40 poitns that the other starters, and guys like ross, ewing, etc have to make up. its asking a lot. Hopefully mags and livvy will be back before the week is up.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i also heard that corey won't be traveling with the team for the two game road trip, but shaun probably will. its seems that both will most likely return together on saturday, cant wait. also just heard from the spurs board that manu most likely won't play tommorrow, was worried about his penetration. hope we could steal a win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to stick Ross on Parker. Parker is way to fast for Cassell and leads the league in points scored in the paint so you know he is getting passed his opponents. Duncan vs. Brand matchup should be great. The Spurs have a deep bench but I haven't been to pleased with their play. They were best team at the end of last season and improved their bench by alot and I would say they are not the best team right now but then again they have been without Ginobli.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

They lost to Atlanta. We lost to Detroit by 8 - this is achievable, the champs can be beaten. To win we have to be shooting a lot better than in previous games - our percentage lately has been horrible - particularly fourth-quarter mobley. Kaman must be effective - 12pts and 10 boards, Brand must step up with another big game - basically everyone must shoot and play well to win. It can happen, we haven't had one game this season i believe where everyone on our team has shot and played well. Should be interesting...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

spurs will be playing with "a chip on their shoulder" as madden says, due to being embarrased by atlanta. 

on a side note, utah blew out detroit tonight. Did the clippers wear them out?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There is someone on the Spurs board claiming that Duncan is probable for the game.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I didnt even know he was injured!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=CA739F48-BB97-4C2F-B33C-1069BDE29DDB 



> Tim Duncan is bothered by plantar fasciitis and got a shot in his heel on Monday. He is listed as probable for tomorrow night.





> During the game against the Hawks, Spurs point guard Tony Parker got kneed but he is expected to play.





> "Manu went down today in practice with a foot injury, so he definitely will not play for a while," explained Popovich. "A minimum a week would be my guess. He stretched the ligaments across the mid-portion of the top of his foot. He stepped on a player's foot and it just went forward in such a way his foot actually got sprained."


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If duncan is injured then we have a chance.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

if Duncan AND Manu out and we win, I won't be happy one bit and the haters will continue saying we can't beat a healthy team blah blah blah


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This may be a statement game for brand, playing against the top PF in the world.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep13dec13,1,3358765.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Forward Corey Maggette, sidelined because of a sprained left foot, did not accompany the team on the trip and continued to receive therapy in Los Angeles.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LA Times said:


> [ Forward Corey Maggette, sidelined because of a sprained left foot, did not accompany the team on the trip and continued to receive therapy in Los Angeles.



i seriously hope that doesn't mean he's not a Clipper anymore and a deal is being worked on :curse:


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

with duncan out we are a huge chance to take this. Cmon brand, lets bring it to the champs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224280


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> with duncan out we are a huge chance to take this. Cmon brand, lets bring it to the champs.


duncan is probable, but with ginobili out, it would definitely be a big loss for them. we only need to focus on parker to stop the penetration


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips 99
spurs 96

let's kiss glass and get this done..
the hornies tomorrow night may make this road trip difficult.
1-1 road trip is acceptable..
2-0 is expected.

bring on Yao on Saturday and let's make this a triple play this week.. 3-0.

Tim Duncan will be watching the next dominant Power Forward display his skills in San Anton tonight... EB.. MVP.

Let's Go Clippers!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Clippers get a chance to validate their early success"


ooooh man thats the headline on the Yahoo NBA page


wow

wow

i cant wait for this game ima sooo into it


yea they need to stop parker, and i think they other guys will falter

without Ginobli and his passes

cmon CLIPPERS

WE NEED THIS ONE

GO CLIPPERSS!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea man, im not using excuses, but Elton and Sam or Cuttino

have to have big games

cuz we dont have Corey, and he can usually provide us with like 20 points a game 

and we need that


and big Z


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> i seriously hope that doesn't mean he's not a Clipper anymore and a deal is being worked on :curse:


There is no deal in the works. Its tough to travel when your foot is injured. There is no need for him to travel with the team. Livi needs to travel with the team so he can continue his conditioning and also to practice with the team. Word is that Livi will see his first action of the season against the Rockets. Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=rotowire-imuncanissesractice&prov=rotowire&type=lgns 



> Duncan missed practice on Monday but told Coach Gregg Popovich that he expected to play Tuesday night against the Clippers. He will be re-evaluated throughout the day on Tuesday. The injury doesn't appear to appear serious, but we will keep you posted on Duncan's status.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

that thing he has, doesnt that mean he has a wart on his foot or somethign like livingston had last year?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i would kill to have corey back i dont know who will guard parker q cant keep up and is if so who will sam guard


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i personally think they should put Q.Ross on Tony parker, he will disrupt their 

whole offense that might have to run throgh him and i think if eLton plays good D

on Tim duncan we should be cool and dont allow penetrating 

Tony parker lives in the paint, and he struggles when he is forced to shoot 

so hmmm Q Ross on Parker i think...cuz damn we need all the defensive stops 

possible without Corey and no more than probably Elton as a prolific scorer 


and Cuttino needs to play like he did against the Suns CMON!!!!


IM PUMPED

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!


"Clippers seeking validation vs. spurs"

on yahoo


OOOH MY THIS IS GONNA BE A GAME !!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man and one more thing....


they should put Daniel ewing in , instead of Howard Eisley


if you guys notice Daniel actually scores when he is in their!!!!!!!!!!


cmon !


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man and one more thing....
> 
> 
> they should put Daniel ewing in , instead of Howard Eisley
> ...


True but I dont want Ewing handling the ball. His handles are weak but I like his offensive game. He does well when he plays SG.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't see you guys winning this one especially without Mag, And after that very very very very embarrasing performance to Atlanta , Spurs will play very strong tonight, still think it will be a close game though.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Don't see you guys winning this one especially without Mag, And after that very very very very embarrasing performance to Atlanta , Spurs will play very strong tonight, still think it will be a close game though.


Thats what Im scared of. Spurs are coming off an embarrasing loss. At least Manu is out. It will be a good test.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman controls the tip wow 

Sam misses


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman misses 0-2 Spurs


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman lays it in 2-4


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Clips crashing offensive boards.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Brand's drive and dunk past Duncan...REDICULOUS!
Brand is a top 5 player!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

shaunliv said:


> Brand's drive and dunk past Duncan...REDICULOUS!
> Brand is a top 5 player!


NO doubt about it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing is not intimidated by the World Champs. Wilcox is playing with some energy again. He played well vs the Pistons on Sunday. We need that from him so badly off the bench


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

clippers lead great played game so far 50 44


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

this is "The Big Silly's" Day! 9 points and 7 rebounds 4 of them on the offensive end.

Eisley and Wilcox also impressing me, but Brand isn't, I mean who would be surprised? 

Also just having 4 turnovers vs the Spurs is huge, esp. in San Antonio. Wilcox's hustle play is also nice.

as far as the Spurs go, we need to slow Parker down.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman would be an all star if they only played elite teams.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lawler said Livingston may play tomorrow and Mags will be back Saturday. We will be at full strength minus Rebraca.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Lawler said Livingston may play tomorrow and Mags will be back Saturday. We will be at full strength minus Rebraca.


 great, not only is the game not on TV, i won't be home to listen to it as I have basketball practice, damnit! :curse:


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

we need some composure here in the third.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

we are shooting 17% in the third! Time for mobley to earn his paycheck.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

this time out should help . . hopefully


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

is anyone using the gametrax on foxsports? I hate it how it says no injuries to report for both teams, despite the fact that clearly ginobili is out, as is livvy, maggette and rebraca. Thats a fair list of injuries to miss.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam is great . . . . Ewing almost make a rookie mistake


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

f'n Parker is quick . . . end of three 67-68 Spurs


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Sam is great . . . . Ewing almost make a rookie mistake


 i agree, cassell with the much needed j


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

why can't Chris and Chris just be consistent?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

if wilcox and kaman can continue scoring double figures in games once rebraca returns we will have quite a scary frontcourt rotation...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> if wilcox and kaman can continue scoring double figures in games once rebraca returns we will have quite a scary frontcourt rotation...


 i agree big

Wilcox or Kaman with Brand or Rebraca @ the same time is great

Wilcox and Kaman can somewhat play outside the post, Brand and Rebraca will just dominate the paint


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Wilcox playing well.....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man Wilcox is playing like a madman.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man Sam had one of his alien friends invade Wilcox's body or something


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Both teams are just missing baskets now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Elton makes both free throws Yay :banana:


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Except for one Elton Brand, 20-8 so far this game: i predict he will explode for some more this qtr..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Both teams are just missing baskets now.


 i'll take that if both teams make all they 2 pointers the rest of the way


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Extend this lead! :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate it when Pop calls a time out, and now you see why....


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Whats with nba audio not working anymore???? its my only access!


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I could do with a three ptr right now...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

please make one jumper, please


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

4 possessions with no score . . c'mon Cass


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd rather everyone misses as long as we get the win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

thank u big silly


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Big Silly nice rebound . .please score here


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Please dont shoot anymore Mobley... :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wtf c'mon don't let San Ant score here


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Someone with footspeed needs to contain parker, maybe a mid-game trade for earl boykins?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> Someone with footspeed needs to contain parker, maybe a mid-game trade for earl boykins?


 can we sign Tabuse to a 10 second contract? lol


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Who is gonna take this shot?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

QUINTON ROSS! 

now we need defense


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I am that nervous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ross!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

84-82. Wire.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Aha, Ross is soooo clutch  Now he just needs to follow up on one play...PLEASE CLIPPERS WIN


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As long as Mobley dosent shoot we should be fine.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:fire:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

WaltaH?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

do not leave bowen open.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

why didnt Dunleavy call a time out to ice duncan?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We have to put this game away


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Duncan fouled. Dunleavy doin the hack a Shaq again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont know if that foul was intentional or not, Brand seemed really surprised about it.. But a horrific play either way. Duncan has always come through on clutch free throws for the most part, no matter how bad he has played durning the game.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Duncan better miss the second...


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

They just don't need to throw it away, get it into the hands of the best free throw shooter, hit the two (cos they will foul) and just play good D.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

We have 12 seconds. An eternity to win this mug.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

why did Kaman get the ball?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

God Damn It


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We lost....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mobley.. AHAHAHAHHAHA :lol: 

Wide open, mid air, 4 feet from the basket and passes behind him to Chris in traffic.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

get it up the floor and bang it inside, brand will finish this. Do not risk a perimeter shot!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Why did Brand foul Duncan intentionally? I know he was 1-11 from the free throw line but you have to play solid D.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

so much for that...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Horry....


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

CHRIS KAMAN! How the f*** did he end up with the ball in the clutch!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright, overtime, I really hope we can pull this out, because it's only going to be harder tomorrow at Oklahoma.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Horry indeed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

OT: game of the year so far


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Overtime...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that last possession was utterly painful. Now were going to OT tied away from home, when we could have won.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> CHRIS KAMAN! How the f*** did he end up with the ball in the clutch!


Because Mobley gave it to him in the worst possible position. Kaman has played well in the game


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Yikes, i hope we aint too tired now...this is why we have sam and cat...do your thang


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> CHRIS KAMAN! How the f*** did he end up with the ball in the clutch!



Because Mobley is playing like a retard tonight.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> OT: game of the year so far


 I agree, can someone explain why kaman shot that last shot?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Shiat, Brand got 4 fouls, Kaman 5, Wilcox 3....All our bigs are in trouble I really hope they don't get fouled out or we are in big troubs...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Bring in Livingston.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

c'mon Elton


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh dont worry about Kaman's shot, sorry didnt refresh. Mobley would want to step up this overtime, he needs a big stat boost. Kaman needs to stay in the game, not easy for him to do however...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Buckle out those seat belts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

dagger


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Bring in Livingston.


 haha yeah we need him. That would give this game a whole new dimension....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just about over.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:curse:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

finley is killing us


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

And we lost...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

unless Sam and Cat wake up, good game this was


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, I see now why we brought in Mobley.. The leadership.. The clutchness durning big games.. It's all clear now.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

what a waste of energy if we just blow overtime and have to play tomorrow
why can't anyone hit a shot?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's for Sam.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

FINLEY. That is what Mobley is meant to do. By the way, what has Cassell been doing, he was playing well at the start.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley is worthless, completely worthless.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

now this is where we miss Maggette


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

This is where we miss having someone who can score other than Brand.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

get the contact, don't push urself away from it


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish we had Mags, and Livingston, and REbraca...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what a game,, what a game . .it's a shame someone had to lose


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn, keep this game within 8 at least!


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Enough of that, lets get it done with our bigs. Up to now they have been brilliant.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley is so bad...sssssssssooooooooo bbbbbbbaaaaaaaadddddd.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate the Spurs... did I mention I hate them?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Mobley is worthless, completely worthless.



Come on now.. Dont be so harsh.. He is after all 3 of 19, and hasnt scored more than once the entire second half. :laugh: 

This game was so ours. People are going to write it off as same old Clippers, but we should have won this. The foul on Duncan started the downfall.. But Mobley ensured a loss with his pathetic shooting in the fourth and OT, as well as that beautiful mid air pass, to a player behind him running for a rebound.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

It's not the Spurs, it's us. We lost this game.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I think this game has been encouraging. This team won the title last year, infact is arguably better than that team from last year on paper. Ginobili does not equal maggette, livvy and rebraca and IMO doesnt equal maggette alone. Therefore we are a solid chance to make the WCF this year against this team. Am I crazy? Probably, but i have so much faith in this group. We gave this game 300%. Mobley better find his shot though and quickly or he will be replaced in the starting unit before too long.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Word. I'm down for trading Mobley for scrap. Ssssscccccccccrrrrrrraaaaaappppp.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

if we lose tomorrow, then i have no idea what i'ma do


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

haha Cat gets taken out in OT and is replaced by a ROOKIE! What a shooter, what a leader, what a ***k up


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Am i reading this correctly, have we not hit 1 field goal this overtime! Amazing...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mobely was very dissapointing in Ot no field goals in the whole overtime by this team is dissapointing I think they should of fed it into Brand more and let Spurs pick up some fouls, But like I said I knew Clippers we're going to keep it close . Mag would have probably gave you guys the win in Ot. Can't win em all but you guys played a solid all around game , Officialating was pretty bad as well guess thats what home court gives you.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Losing tomorrow is a distinct possiblity considering the Hornets just beat the Suns and we'll be really tired.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Cat had a horrible game. I dont know why Sam didnt take control in OT. He didnt take 1 shot in OT. He is 10x more clutch than Mobley. I bet we lose tomorrow. This game is gonna take a few days to get out of our system.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

STOP HATING ON MOBLEY

I swear man, If mobley read this thread, he would demand a trade, and without Mobley thus far, we'd be lucky to have prolly 9/10 wins. i swear man, he's due to find his touch, give him time, it's still early and with a damn performance like this without our main option, 6th man nor 9th man we almost won, imagine when they are all healthy?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

At least we don't lose any UCash.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I hate Mobley for good. 3 for 16 from the field, what a bust. With Maggette out he needed to step up and he didn't. I am so pissed off right now. Is it me or is this like a game we would lose all of last year. Pathetic.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> STOP ****IN HATING ON MOBLEY
> 
> I swear man, If mobley read this ****ing thread, he would demand a trade, and without Mobley thus far, we'd be lucky to have prolly 9/10 wins. i swear man, he's due to find his touch, give him time, it's still early and with a damn performance like this without our main option, 6th man nor 9th man we almost won, i*magine when they are all healthy*?


If all of them can get healthy at the same time.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I ****in hate Mobley for good. 3 for 16 from the field, what a bust. With Maggette out he needed to step up and he didn't. I am so pissed off right now. Is it me or is this like a game we would lose all of last year. Pathetic.


Mobley is not a bust. Everyone is just mad cuz we should have won this game. We will get over it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

until i look at tapes, im hanging this loss on dunleavvy. Our last possession looked like 04-05 again, with players goig around not knowing what to do, no visible play seemed to be executed, and just like in our last late loss, our best clutch shooter, cassell didnt touch the ball. Also, when mobley was taking terrible shots, and missing them, and missing even good shots, why dont you take him out? Singleton would have been better, ewing wouldnt have been as bad, eisley wouldnt have been as bad, heck, even korolev and mccarty would have been too scared to take the ridiculous shots mobley took. But hey, whats that tell mobley when coach leaves him in? Must need to keep going, hes not doing anything wrong. 

Also brand again wasnt clutch. And i dont think we need him to be clutch. Not when hes going up against duncan especially. Keep the ball in cassels hands in the clutch. 

There were two poitns i think that were game changing moments. One was in the 3rd quarter when the clippers had a chance to go up 10, and force a timeout, but brand missed the shot. Then the 4th quarter they could have gone up 8, and then brand missed a layup. We were THAT close from taking this without so many of our key players. 

Hopefully the injury to wilcox isnt serious. Otherwise we might have to play boniface a little tomorrow. 

Another thing i wasnt happy about in the 3rd was keeping brand on duncan when kaman had done a good job of him in the 1st half, and then duncan was owning brand non stop in the 3rd, without a switch called by dunleavvy. Brand stepped up the defense in the 4th quarter though. 

Dont think ginobli would have made TOO Much of a difference tonight since finley was playing so well, but wow would maggete or livingston have made a differenec for the clippers since their replacements werent getting the job done. 

Must be nice to have your best player hurt, and still bring guys like finley, barry, van excel, horry off of the bench.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> STOP ****IN HATING ON MOBLEY
> 
> I swear man, If mobley read this ****ing thread, he would demand a trade, and without Mobley thus far, we'd be lucky to have prolly 9/10 wins. i swear man, he's due to find his touch, give him time, it's still early and with a damn performance like this without our main option, 6th man nor 9th man we almost won, imagine when they are all healthy?



What are you his boyfriend? Who cares how he feels. We could have paid a chimp half as much money to get this kind of production and all you need to feed him on road trips is bannas.

It isn't that early. It's 21 games into the season, how many more games should it take for him to get some sort of consistant shoot and for him to learn that when your having an off night and just missed 9 in a row, STOP shooting? Should we wait 40 games into the season? 60? What? He isn't playing up to the pay.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think its the coaches job to pull someone out who is killing it out there. When kaman or others screw up even twice in a row he yanks them out, why let mobley make like 10 bad plays in a row?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Fair point q-rich. I love mobley, and i didnt hate on him at all. I just think he has to find his shot, as both ewing and ross are playing well in maggettes absence. He may find his minutes will diminish until he finds his role. He played well in the Suns game, i think many of us forget his good performances but remember the times he has struggled. No doubt he probably had bowen on him all game (i didnt see the game) and any player struggles to shoot a high % with bowen in their faces. I am very happy with that game, wouldve awarded it a 10/10 if we closed it out but i am so excited as to how far we pushed them. Poppovich was forced to call timeouts with his veteran squad. We can make the WCF this year. Barring injury, this team will be there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i think its the coaches job to pull someone out who is killing it out there. When kaman or others screw up even twice in a row he yanks them out, why let mobley make like 10 bad plays in a row?



For once I agree with you. The coaching, especally the call to foul duncan? Which at least was said on TV.. Why? Were up by two... 12 seconds left... Brand had duncan fumbling for the ball with great defense, brand looks to the bench then fouls? Why would you foul Duncan when your up two with 12 seconds left. Thats something you do if your afraid your team can't pull off a win with the current space. And at that time we could have pulled off a win.

Mike has never been thought of as weak as a coach. But he hasn't benched Cassell or Mobley at all when they play horrific. 3 of 19 is unacceptible, especally when you think of how many of those attempts were in the second half and at bad times..

I also want to know why Mike doesnt MAKE them run the clock down when they have large or at least any leads in the fourth? They take to many quick baskets, and even when they make them the clock ends up going to the advantage of the other team.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

This reminds me of that game in Cleveland where we should've put it away in the 4th and then in OT we completely collapsed... I agree with most of the guys here, Mobley's awful performance tonight was inexcusable.

On the bright side... Livingston should be playing tomorrow but this loss was definitely a hard one to take.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

One thing that I wish the Clippers could do more of is penetration off the dribble, which sorry *** Mobley has the ability to do but doesn't even if isn't hitting more shots. We see every game what good penetration (Ex.Tony Parker) into the key by the other team does to the Clips, the other team gets easy lay-ups inside and open jump shots on the perimeter. And also can anyone tell me if Livy penetrates off the dribble,(never paid cost attention to it last season) because that we really need more easy buckets, becuas the scoring is not there with Corey out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game as I just got back but scoring 3 points in OT is always going to result as a loss. Looks like the Clippers blew the lead in the 2nd half and couldn't hit a shot if their life depend on it. Well be sure Dunleavy schedules in some extra shooting practice before tomarrow....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livvy last year could get to the rim practically whenever he wanted to. And that really was key as it sometimes brought double teams, leading to a late dish off and dunk by wilcox, mikki moore, etc.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

I just have to get this off my chest, maybe somebody mentioned it earlier, but what in the hell is Mobley doing in the fourth quarter and in the overtime??? Actually in the whole game!!! He is not playing like he's supposed to be playing. He's had two consecutive bad, and not just bad but aweful games with great teams. We didn't pay him was it $42M to play like that? I just could not believe Coach Mike Dunleavy did not take him out and put in James Singleton to play instead. I bet the Clips would've won. I know Mobley will have some bad games, but 2 consecutive big games? Come on. At least put him out of the game, so that he can do less harm. Damn it, the Clippers should have won tonight. And what in the world is Mike Smith talking about, he sounds like he's not a Clipper fan. Praising Parker, saying that his favorite player is Tony Parker, the other night his favorite player was Rip Hamilton and the night before that his favorite player is Steve Nash. I get pissed off when he says these things. I don't know about you guys. Let's just hope they can win against the Hornets and come back with Livingston healthy to beat the Rockets on Saturday, a game which I'll be watching at Staples.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

well the so called "tough" 10 game stretch has come to an end and the Clips finished 5-5 . . . now i seriously hope everyone stops putting the blame on Mobley, as opposed to the rest of the team or even coach D. Mobley was brought in to do what? SHOOT. What did he do tonight? SHOOT. He missed, not his fault coach didn't pull him out, and not coach;s fault he couldn't afford to pull himo ut since we didn't have Maggs to score. In the end, during OT, Brand missed a few shots, as did Mobley, and the blame's purely on Mobley because he had an off night and missed, while everyone else also was?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Spurs>Clippers


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

loi888 said:


> I just have to get this off my chest, maybe somebody mentioned it earlier, but what in the hell is Mobley doing in the fourth quarter and in the overtime??? Actually in the whole game!!! He is not playing like he's supposed to be playing. He's had two consecutive bad, and not just bad but aweful games with great teams. We didn't pay him was it $42M to play like that? I just could not believe Coach Mike Dunleavy did not take him out and put in James Singleton to play instead. I bet the Clips would've won. I know Mobley will have some bad games, but 2 consecutive big games? Come on. At least put him out of the game, so that he can do less harm. Damn it, the Clippers should have won tonight. And what in the world is Mike Smith talking about, he sounds like he's not a Clipper fan. Praising Parker, saying that his favorite player is Tony Parker, the other night his favorite player was Rip Hamilton and the night before that his favorite player is Steve Nash. I get pissed off when he says these things. I don't know about you guys. Let's just hope they can win against the Hornets and come back with Livingston healthy to beat the Rockets on Saturday, a game which I'll be watching at Staples.



so you would put the teams faith in the hands of a rookie as opposed to a seasoned veteran who ha a few bad games against the TOP TWO defensive teams in the world and was pretty much forced to step up and be the SECOND option with Maggette out? Yeah ok


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> livvy last year could get to the rim practically whenever he wanted to. And that really was key as it sometimes brought double teams, leading to a late dish off and dunk by wilcox, mikki moore, etc.


Good lookin out yamaneko


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

I just don't understand why Dunleavy won't even try someone else for even a few minutes instead of Mobley. It just blows my mind.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Whoever said the Clipps lost this game is not bright,we won this game,aswell as you losing the game,the spurs played better.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

loi888 said:


> I just don't understand why Dunleavy won't even try someone else for even a few minutes instead of Mobley. It just blows my mind.



Wouldn't you rather have Jim Obrien?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

you know what, i think i just figured it out, since everyone's hating on mobley, shall the Clips trade him to the Indiana Pacers for Johanthan Bender or Austin Crosher? Maybe to New York for Malik Rose or Maurice Taylor? Possibly to the Mavericks for Pavel Podolzkin? Maybe to the Bobcats for the Salary Cap Exemption? To Boston for Mark Blount or Raef LaFreantz?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Malik is a great player with many hearts.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

the foul brand did on duncan i couldn't tell if he did it intencially, because i heard the announcer say that after the foul, brand was complaining about it. couldn't tell if mike told brand to foul on purpose.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I thought I saw him laugh after it and give high fives.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Whoever said the Clipps lost this game is not bright,we won this game,aswell as you losing the game,the spurs played better.


Get the **** out of here. Nah I just playing. You are always welcomed here but I disagree with you, the clippers were the better team for most of the first 48 minutes of the game.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Spurs make good shots,force some turnovers,good in the lane,no blame on the clippers blame on spurs spurs are spurs and never will change that.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Heartbreak baby. Nothing but heartbreak tonight... 

I only caught the first half of the game, and at that time the team seemed inspired, truly capable of competing with, and beating the spurs, then I get home, and apparently they made a lot of critical mistakes at the end. I didn't see it, but it sounds as though Mobley made a monumental mistake in passing to Kaman at the end instead of shooting the ball, and what's worse, it sounds as if it was fear of taking the final shot, which is supposed to be one of his strengths. As for his horrible shooting percentages the last two games: he has had top defenders on him on both of those (didn't Bowen get the lakers' two-guard to go 9 for 31 or something earlier this year?). The percentages bear out that he is not doing as badly as people are making it out to be, though sure, his bad shooting is on games like this is an achilles heel.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Did anyone hear what Ralph Lawler said? He said that it was all Quentin Ross's fault, if he had his feet an inch behind that three point line, it would've been a Clippers win.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Chris Kaman needs a haircut


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> I thought I saw him laugh after it and give high fives.


im asking because how brand fouled duncan was like him going for the ball, not just putting his arms around him.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

loi888 said:


> Did anyone hear what Ralph Lawler said? He said that it was all Quentin Ross's fault, if he had his feet an inch behind that three point line, it would've been a Clippers win.


What shot was he talking about? the one in the 4th quarter?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Guys, i really think everyone is overreacting about this game. We played well, didnt close out: we learn from it. Its still early december for goodness sake, and this team we played are seasoned vets with a lot of cumulative playoff experience. You cant teach that. One of our vets had an off game - you know what? Even Tim Duncan has off games, two in a row even. Lets just chill and focus on New Orleans which are a very dangerous team at the moment.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> Guys, i really think everyone is overreacting about this game. We played well, didnt close out: we learn from it. Its still early december for goodness sake, and this team we played are seasoned vets with a lot of cumulative playoff experience. You cant teach that. One of our vets had an off game - you know what? Even Tim Duncan has off games, two in a row even. Lets just chill and focus on New Orleans which are a very dangerous team at the moment.


repped :clap: 

and in the past two years how many teams have beaten the Spurs in San Antonio? 3? 4? Yeah we played good enough


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> Guys, i really think everyone is overreacting about this game. We played well, didnt close out: we learn from it. Its still early december for goodness sake, and this team we played are seasoned vets with a lot of cumulative playoff experience. You cant teach that. One of our vets had an off game - you know what? Even Tim Duncan has off games, two in a row even. Lets just chill and focus on New Orleans which are a very dangerous team at the moment.



I get ALL of that, but come on, wouldn't this have been our statement game? I don't know, maybe is all those close losses to them last year too. God I hate feeling this down about a game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

sertorius said:


> I get ALL of that, but come on, wouldn't this have been our statement game? I don't know, maybe is all those close losses to them last year too. God I hate feeling this down about a game.


it would have been one hell of a statement game, but fact of the matter remains we lost, and giving up, sighing, hating on the team for playing hard against the BEST team in the world and forcing overtime in an arena where only 3 or 4 teams have won their on the road.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes the last field goal of the Clips at the end of the fourth quarter. The shot right before Brand fouled Duncan. Just imagine, if it were a three, then the Clippers win by one point, after the two free throws by TD. But I know, it's already a blessing that Ross bailed the Clippers out by making a shot. I'm just emphasizing that this was said by Ralph Lawler.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> repped :clap:
> 
> and in the past two years how many teams have beaten the Spurs in San Antonio? 3? 4? Yeah we played good enough


 Thanks Q, and your right this was a very tough away game for us. At the end of arguably our worst stretch of games for the season until the playoffs. We are gonna be ok, mobley will find his shot. I dont doubt his abilities for a second, but he may find himself losing minutes to an emerging ross - that shot ross made in the last minute was clutch-as!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> you know what, i think i just figured it out, since everyone's hating on mobley, shall the Clips trade him to the Indiana Pacers for Johanthan Bender or Austin Crosher? Maybe to New York for Malik Rose or Maurice Taylor? Possibly to the Mavericks for Pavel Podolzkin? Maybe to the Bobcats for the Salary Cap Exemption? To Boston for Mark Blount or Raef LaFreantz?



Hmm.. Bender who doesnt play or Mobley who plays but often scores 5 or less on 20 attempts... GET BENDER! MAKE IT HAPPEN MIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm just down coz the Clips lost two straight. And one of them, they actually had a chance. And did you guys hear? The Detroit Pistons lost to the Utah Jazz 92-78 last night!!!


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

loi888 said:


> I'm just down coz the Clips lost two straight. And one of them, they actually had a chance. And did you guys hear? The Detroit Pistons lost to the Utah Jazz 92-78 last night!!!


 we tired them out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and Spurs lost to the Hawks

Pacers lost to the Bobcats by thirty

Spurs lost to the Bobcats last year

72-10 Bulls lost to the Clippers

any given night any given team can win, tonight was just not our night, the Basketball Gods Hate us


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> repped :clap:
> 
> and in the past two years how many teams have beaten the Spurs in San Antonio? 3? 4? Yeah we played good enough



I'm still not sure I get it. I thought the point of getting Mobley and Cassell is so that we could finish out games and win in over time? We came close to beating the spurs last year, without them both.. So what really has improved if we still lose to good teams in over time. 

Theres no hate for the team. I don't hate Mobley. I just think he is playing horrific basketball and it's hurting the team.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> and Spurs lost to the Hawks
> 
> Pacers lost to the Bobcats by thirty
> 
> ...



It's just plain irony: Cassell has said repeatedly that "if you takes us lightly, we will beat you." Of course, NOBODY seems to be taking us lightly now, hence games like this are especially tough for us.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Spurs didn't take us lightly...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

another positive is that we were missing 3 of out top players, brand didnt have a SPECTACULAR game, mobley had his worst game as a clipper, and still we took the champions to overtime. Loss is a loss, but positives can be found i guess.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

in the la times article it said that mobley has feeling under the weather, said he felt slow and had some aches. if he doesn't play hope shaun does. :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i was really pissed, WE SHOULD HAVE WON THIS GAME, but

the anger turned toward optimism and i hope the team uses

it to get on some kind of win streak....

lost by 8 to th PISTONS OT with the SPURS 

probably the 2 best teams in the leagure and we were right in their in both

WITHOUT COREY, BIG Z, Shawn Even...

so i saw things are only going to look up from now on

LETS GO CLIPPERS :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, if Cuttino would have had the game he is capable of having

and making some damn layups 


we would have won this game


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This Spurs team is ridiculous at home. It would have been an amazing win, but as a loss it's not that bad, expected even. 

They're so good at home, that last year they barely were above .500 on the road (21-20) and they still had the 2nd best record in the league (59-23). They were 38-3 at home last season, and one of those games was without Duncan and Ginobili, so 38-2 really. Now 10-1 this season. 

That's 48-3. A 94% winning percentage. If they could play all their games at home, it would average out to winning 77 of 82 games. 

Clippers played well. I disagree with the intentional foul at the end, but that's the breaks. Have to recover and come with it against the Hornets.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Whoever said spurs lost to bobcats=dee dee dee


----------

